# Napa ride maps/advice.



## CaveD (Aug 26, 2009)

I typically ride Sonoma/Marin county. Need a suggestion for rides out of Napa/Calistoga, etc. 40 to 60+ miles. I need to take some out of Country folks on a road ride and just don't know the Napa road rides. Links to rides online will work too. 
Thanks


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Check out the Eagle cycling site---I think they have a list if rides/climbs in the Napa Valley. From Calistoga I'd go south along the Silverado Trail, Then up over Old Howell Mountain Road to Pope Valley--the either north to Ink Grade if you want more climbing, or south tp Chiles Valley Road to get back into Napa Valley...

Nice rides. PM me if you want more info or company...


----------



## grandcru (Jul 27, 2009)

*Rides in Napa*

Contact Napa River Velo, a shop that has both a web site and detailed info on local rides.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

CaveD, did you ever get the answer you were looking for? If not, I'd suggest Pope Valley loop unless you want something a little tougher. PM me if you still need suggestions.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

hi all. I saw this thread and said what luck. I will be in napa this week and was bringing bike and was thinking same thing as to where to ride. I will be at the Marriott off of Solano and not sure how much time I will have as I am in for work but was hoping to get a quick 20-30 ride in on Friday and posssibly Saturday. If you can recommend a deatiled route it would be helpful as i tried the Eagle Cycling site but not very descriptive as they lead rides


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

1. HI psycleridr

Leave the Marriott and go south on Solano to the first right hand turn, Redwood Road. Turn right. Follow that for about eight miles or so, over Mt., Veeder, and back down again to the Oakville Grade/Dry Creek Road. Turn right. Take that about a mile to Dry Creek Road and turn Right. Follow that until it T-bones into Redwood Road. Turn left and follow that back to Solano. 24 miles or so. A nice climb of 1500 feet on Veeder. And a great scenic ride. 

2. For a more relaxed ride, turn left on Solano and head north. Follow that all the way to yountville. Turn right and go under the freeway. Turn left on Washington St, then follow that all the way to the Yountvill Cross Road. (the town is not laid out in perfect symmetry, so you might want to print out a map for this). Turn right a go across the Valley on Yountvill Cross Road. Go 2.5 miles to the Silverado Trail, and turn right. Follow that to Oak Knoll, and turn right again. Follow that across Highway 29 to Solano, and turn left to go back to the Marriott. About 18 miles, almost dead flat. To add a climb, instead of going right at Oak Knoll, continue for 1.2 miles to Soda Canyon Road. Turn left. Go uphill until you can't stand it any more--the road ends four miles from the Silverado Trail, after a very tough climb. Turn around and had back to Oak Knoll at continue. That would add another 10 miles to you ride, and add in a climb of about 1500 feet...600 of it in one mile. 

Have fun! 

Sorry I won't be around for this weekend, I'd love to join you!


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks! That is great and appreciate the help. If you ever make it out to N New jersey or NY, NY let me know


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

So how did you like the rides?


----------

